# Dirtlej Dirtsuit - Hat eine von euch zufällig schon Erfahrungen mit dem Dirtsuit gemacht?



## Silvermoon (5. November 2018)

Hi,

nachdem wir ja mit einem solchen genialen Sommer belohnt wurden, fällt es mir persönlich etwas schwer, mich an den Gedanken *"Schmuddelwetter" *in Zukunft anzufreunden...
Von daher liebäugel ich seit längerem schon mit einem *Dirtlej Dirtsuit*, den es nun ja auch als *Pro Edition Ladies* gibt....

Will jetzt hier keine Diskussion über _"...aber Regenhose und -jacke sind sinnvoller...der ist viel zu teuer...usw"_  anzetteln, darum geht's hier nicht...
...sondern vielleicht hatte eine von euch einen solchen *Dirtlej Dirtsuit* schon was länger im Einsatz und kann mir hier mal ganz kurz und objektiv ihre *Erfahrungswerte schildern.... *z.B. wie trägt sich der Einteiler beim Biken (engt er ein - Bewegungsfreiheit) hält er im Idealfall auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen warm und bei Regen auch wirklich trocken - Funktionalität, Material: laufen die Reißverschlüsse auch nach mehren Matschattacken noch reibungslos, Pflege (nachimprägnieren)... 

Danke ....


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2018)

Gibt einen Thread hier im "normalen" Forum dazu 

Und bei den Schnäppchenjägern der Hinweis auf Sonderangebote um 160€.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (5. November 2018)

Der Dirtsuit hält was er verspricht.
Bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden. Material trägt sich angenehm. Regen bleibt draußen. Finde schon das er warm hält bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Wenn es unter 0 Grad ist zieh ich noch ne softshell drunter. Alles in allem in meinen Augen ne lohnende Investition. Kenne mehrere die einen haben. Alle zufrieden damit. 
Noch als Tipp. Wasserdichte Socken wenn es richtig am sauen ist. Ebenso genial.


----------



## Xyz79 (5. November 2018)

Wenn man die richtige Größe wählt engt er nicht ein. Fällt recht klein aus. Also eher ne Nummer größer nehmen. 
Bei meinem war der Reißverschluss nach ein paar Monaten defekt. Wurde aber unkompliziert von Dirtlej getauscht. Service also gut.


----------



## Silvermoon (5. November 2018)

@sun909 : den Thread hatte ich schon gelesen, wollte hier im LO jedoch noch ein paar Erfahrungswerte sammeln 

@Xyz79 : Dankeschön .... kurz und knapp alles angesprochen... 
Das die Reißverschlüsse evtl. ein Schwachpunkt darstellen könnten, dachte ich mir, aber wenn der Umtausch unkompliziert war, spricht das für nen guten Kundenservice


----------



## Xyz79 (5. November 2018)

Wobei ich Evtl das Problem mit dem Reißverschluss selber verschuldet hab. Hab den immer schön in den Trockner gestopft. Hab erst nach Austausch gelesen das er nicht in den Trockner darf.


----------



## ridefreeforlive (13. März 2019)

Nutze selbst einen dirt suit, alles top und n guten Service haben se auch.


----------



## Yuna (7. Januar 2020)

und wenn Frau mal pinkeln muss, ist sie halb nackig und muss dabei noch zusätzlich den oberen Teil festhalten ??


----------



## topmech (8. Januar 2020)

War am Wochenende auf einer Tour mit, da hatte einer so etwas an. Worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied im Material zu einem Regenkombi (z.B. vom Motorrad) und dem Dirtsuit?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht auch für andere interessant - die Passform.

Ich bin 1,62m groß (klein) und hatte mir die SFD-Edition in Größe S bestellt. Arme und Beine waren mir viiiiiel zu lang. (Arme mehr als eine Handlänge zu lang, in den Beine haben meine Zehenspitzen bei ausgestreckten Füßen auch lange überrag

Also auf die Core-Edition in Ladies-Passform umgeschwenkt: Arme- und Beinlänge passte, Taille war auch ok, aber an den Schultern und unter den Achseln spannte der Anzug, erst recht, wenn ich die Arme nach vorne gestreckt habe.

Aktuell bleibe ich erstmal bei der Light-Version zum drüberziehen bei überraschenden Regenschauern. Die passt in (Männer-)Größe XS von der Ärmellänge her, die Beine sind halt eher 3/4 als Shorts, aber ich stolper nicht drüber.

Bleibt die Überlegung, der Core-Edition in Männer-Größe XS eine Chance zu geben, aber ich hab da so meine Befürchtungen, was die Beinlänge angeht...


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Januar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> War am Wochenende auf einer Tour mit, da hatte einer so etwas an. Worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied im Material zu einem Regenkombi (z.B. vom Motorrad) und dem Dirtsuit?


Der Dirtsuit hat einen leichten Stoff und ist bedingt atmungsaktiv, zudem weit geschnitten mit vielen Taschen und Belüftungslöchern.
Eine Regenkombi fürs Motorrad sollte ziemlich hauteng sein, robuster Stoff/Plastikstoff, keine Taschen und Belüftungslöcher haben oder Sonstiges haben was flattern kann. 
Ich fahre den klassischen Dirtsuit in M, er paßt wenn ich in die Hocke gehe gut, das bedeutet dann im Stehen natürlich ein zu langes Rückenteil, das ist bei Overalls immer das Problem aber der Dirtsuit hat ja innen Hosenträger. So kann man auch mal bergauf fahren und wenn es zu warm und trocken ist, die ausgezogenen Ärmel vor dem Bauch zusammenknoten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topmech (12. Januar 2020)

Nach reiflicher Überlegung habe ich mir einen in M bestellt. Hoffen wir mal dass das Teil nu passt.


----------



## Brandyourcap (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin leider zu dick für den Anzug


----------



## Xenofly (15. November 2020)

Hab mir vor einer Woch auch einen in der Core-Edition gegönnt. 
Da ich bisher noch keine bikespezifische Kleidung habe: 
Was zieht ihr unter dem Dirtsuit an um nicht zu schwitzen?
Habt ihr mal einen Tipp?


----------



## spider1750 (21. November 2020)

Hallo, ich habe auch die Core-Edition (und auch die Classic Edition). Ich bin zwar männlich, aber ich denke das dürfte keine Rolle spielen. 
Den Core ziehe ich eher bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad an und es nach schlechten Wetter aussieht.. Ansonsten finde ich ihn zu warm, wenn man sich bewegt. 
Ich habe dann eine lange Radlerhose darunter an, aber keine besondere, sondern so eine vom Aldi die für die kalte Jahreszeit ist mit Einsatz. Oben habe ich ein Löffler Merino Shirt an (transtex Underwear Merino WARM+). Manchmal langt auch nur eine kurze Radlerhose und T-Shirt darunter. Wobei ich bei dem Shirt auch eines von Endura habe aus Merino. Aber da wird es jedes andere auch tun. Ich würde halt schon schauen, dass es eines ist, was den Schweiß vom Körper weg transportiert, also dass du ein trockenes Gefühl auf der Haut behältst. Problem ist sonst, wenn du z.B. ein ganz normales Shirt anziehst und du mit der Zeit das schwitzen anfängst, dass sich das so klamm anfühlt, gerade wenn nach einer kurzen Pause. 
Was ich aber trotzdem festgestellt habe, als ich letztens mit dem Core fuhr, dass es schon von der Temperatur in der Core Edition ging, aber es am Rücken sich kühl anfühlte. Also nicht dass es da zieht, aber es war so ein Gefühl als wenn man einen kalten Stoff auf der Haut hat. Ich denke das liegt daran, wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt, dass die Rückenpartie des Core dann enger am Rücken anliegt und so kein wärmendes Luftpolster zum Rücken vorhanden ist, sondern eben nur der Stoff vom Core und das obwohl ich das Löffler Merino Shirt darunter an hatte. 
Was ich auch immer trage ist ein Buff-Tuch aus Merino. Einfach um den Hals und Nacken vor der Kälte zu schützen und es fühlt sich zudem auch sehr angenehm am Hals an. 
Flexibler ist man vielleicht sogar mit der Classic Edition. Dieser ist vom Stoff nicht so steif und so angenehmer zu tragen. Ich habe das Gefühl, als wenn darin der Körper besser atmen kann, vielleicht auch, weil er sich leichter beim Tragen anfühlt. Aber auch hier hatte ich dieses kühlere Gefühl am Rücken beim fahren trotz Löffler Langshirt darunter. 
Am besten mal selbst ausprobieren mit was du unterm Core nicht frierst aber auch nicht extrem schwitzt. Da ist doch jeder anders empfindlich. Aber ist halt so, dass der Core oder auch andere Radbekleidung erst warm werden, wenn man fährt, also nach einer gewissen Zeit. Also erst durch die Bewegung die Wärme gespeichert wird, so dass man sich wohl fühlt. Ich finde oft ist es so, wenn ich mich so zum Radfahren anziehe, dass es mich schon überhaupt nicht friert oder schön warm ist, wenn ich nur damit vor die Haustüre gehe, dass es dann beim Radfahren einfach zu warm wird. 
Ich denke, wenn du dir ein langärmiges und kurzärmiges Funktionsshirt kaufst, machst nichts falsch.


----------



## spider1750 (22. November 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag. Ich bin heute mit dem Core Anzug gefahren. Außentemperatur 6 Grad. Dickere Socken, Winter MTB Schuhe, Unterhose. Oben hatte ich ein T-Shirt, das Thermoshirt darüber und eine Prima-Loft Weste die aber noch über die Oberarme geht. Bin aber nur Radwege gefahren, wo eigentlich nur die Beine arbeiten und der Oberkörper ruhig auf dem Rad ist. Hat genau gepaßt. Nicht gefroren und überhaupt nicht geschwitzt. Ich war mit dem E-MTB unterwegs, hatte einfach Lust noch etwas zu fahren. Ich denke auf dem Bio-MTB durch den Wald mit Steigungen kann man die Primo-Loft Weste weg lassen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2020)

Habe ihn in Frauen XS (bin 1,60 m groß und eher untergewichtig) und in der Version mit der kurzen Hose wg. der Knieprotektoren. Passt 1a, habe ihn mir ausschließlich fürs Bergabradeln geholt, wenn es etwas kühler ist und/oder Schmuddelwetter herrscht. Bis jetzt bin ich hochzufrieden damit. Weder geschwitzt noch gefroren. Je nach Temperatur ziehe ich kürzere oder längere Funktionswäsche drunter, das war es dann.
Und im Park hat es Toiletten, da macht es nichts, wenn man sich als Frau etwas länger auspellen muss, wenn man muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenofly (7. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. Habe mir jetzt mal verschiedene Sportbekleidung darunter auch Unterwäsche gegönnt. Ich denke ich muss einfach mal ausprobieren bei welcher Temperatur welche Kombi am besten passt.


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Dezember 2020)

Habe den alten blauen Dirtsuit (Overall mit kurzre Hose, Männergröße, denn damals gab es noch keine Frauenvariante). Die Wasserdichtigkeit war schnell hinüber, dennoch trage ich ihn gern im Winter bei Schmuddelwetter in der Kombination mit einer alten langen Lycrahose und Sastec Knieprotektoren (die halten die Knie schön warm). Als Oberteil trage ich eine Merinoshirt vom Skifahren darunter und je nach Temperatur eine dünne Fliesweste oder einen dünnen Fliespulli.


----------



## tkbanker (10. Dezember 2020)

Eine Frage an die "Expertinnen" welches Waschmittel und/oder welche Imprägnierung verwendet ihr?


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2020)

Warten bis der Schlamm trocken ist und dann etwas abbürsten. Waschen wird überbewertet, Wasser bekommt er ja genug ab, wenn es nass ist. Und er wird ja nach dem waschen sowieso gleich wieder dreckig. Die Vorgehensweise funktioniert auch beim Bike.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich muß meinen Dirtsuit regelmäßig waschen sonst müffelt er, auch wenn ich ihn mit klarem Wasser einfach abspüle oder trocken abbürste. Als er noch einigermaßen dicht war, habe ich so spez. Waschmittel für Sportklamotten verwendet aber nun nur noch was Neutrales vom "Frosch", der Anzug ist ohnehin nicht mehr dicht.


----------



## tkbanker (14. Dezember 2020)

Das mit dem "...eh nicht mehr dicht..." ist doof! Ich habe einen gebraucht bei ebay gekauft. Der Anzug ist wie aus dem Laden. Leider hat der Verkäufer es gut gemeint und den Anzug noch gewaschen. Der roch zwar lecker als er aus dem Karton kam, ist am Rücken jetzt aber nicht mehr richtig dicht.  

Ich hatte an sowas zu Imprägnierung gedacht:

NikWaxTX Direct Wash-In 300ml - Imprägnierer​








						TX Direct Wash-In 300ml - Imprägnierer
					

Features - Nikwax TX.Direct Wash-In     Imprägniert dauerhaft bei gleichzeitigem Erhalt der Atmungsaktivität   Stellt die Imprägnierung wieder her, die mit dem Tragen bzw. durch Abnutzung verloren gegangen ist...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




NikWaxTX Direct Spray 500ml - Imprägnierer​








						TX Direct Spray 500ml - Imprägnierer
					

Verfügt über dauerhaft wasserabweisende Wirkung, stellt die Atmungsaktivität wieder her und erhält die internen feuchtigkeitstransportierenden Eigenschaften.     Produkteigenschaften       Imprägniert dauerhaft...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Dezember 2020)

denn
NikWaxTX Direct Wash-In 300ml - Imprägnierer​verwende ich seit jahren bei meinen jacken waschmittel rein und denn nikwax in die weichspüler öffnung funktioniert bestens und die jacken sind nachher wieder dicht ..


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Dezember 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> die jacken sind nachher wieder dicht ..


Von innen aber auch


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Von innen aber auch


das ist mir völlig eggal .....die jacke unter der ich nicht schwitze gibt es noch nicht und mir ist wichtiger das kein wasser von aussen reinkommt


----------



## tkbanker (14. Dezember 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> das ist mir völlig eggal .....die jacke unter der ich nicht schwitze gibt es noch nicht und mir ist wichtiger das kein wasser von aussen reinkommt


Von der Atmungsaktivität her war es okay. Am Samstag war es bei uns im Rheinland relativ mild aber regnerisch. Ich hatte darunter zum Testen nur Funktionsunterwäsche und eine kurzärmliges Radtrikot obenrum und untenrum eine lange BIB an. 

Nach zwei Stunden war der Matsch überall. Auch im Mund... Sehr unschöne Geräusche aus Richtung Kette/Kassette. Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig, als das Rad UND mich im Garten mit dem Schlauch abzusprühen. 

Schon während der Fahrt hatte ich gemerkt, dass es am Po/Rücken langsam aber sicher feucht wurde. Die Außenseite der BIB war nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider1750 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hier habe ich noch was zur Pflege und Erklärung des Schutzes beim Dirtlej Suite gefunden:





						dirtlej - Produktpflege
					

Vielen Dank für Ihren Besuch auf unserer Homepage. Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unserem Unternehmen und unseren Produkten bzw. Leistungen.




					www.dirtlej.de
				




Ich denke, dass im untern Rücken-Po-Bereich an den die zwei schwarze Streifen eingenäht sind darüber eventuell Feuchtigkeit eindringen kann, gerade wenn man mit dem Wasserschlauch aus naher Entfernung zum Reinigen drauf hält.
Sollte der Dirtlej Suite wirklich nicht mehr dicht sein, würde ich zum Hersteller schreiben. Ich glaube die sind da recht kulant.


----------



## tkbanker (4. Januar 2021)

So, ich habe meinen Anzug mit den Produkten von Nikwax gewaschen und imprägniert. Waschen musste ich ihn zwei Mal. Beim ersten Mal ging der Dreck nicht raus und blieb als "Schleier" an verschiedenen Stellen im Gewebe. Ich glaube, das falsche Waschmittel hat das Gewebe richtig aufnahmefähig gemacht. 

Ein Test steht noch aus. Das Mistwetter ist ja geradezu ideal dafür. Das Gewebe fühlt sich auf jeden Fall anders an als vorher. Irgendwie rauer.


----------



## Faby_ger (11. Januar 2021)

Ist der Dirtlej Commutesuit Road Edition auch fürs Motorrad nutzbar? Würde ihn primär zum Fahrrad fahren benötigen, aber für Motorradfahrten wäre er ebenso interessant für mich. 

Übrigens im Angebot: https://r2-bike.com/DIRTLEJ-Commutesuit-Road-Edition-Einteiler-navyblau-XL


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Januar 2021)

Faby_ger schrieb:


> Ist der Dirtlej Commutesuit Road Edition auch fürs Motorrad nutzbar? Würde ihn primär zum Fahrrad fahren benötigen, aber für Motorradfahrten wäre er ebenso interessant für mich.
> 
> Übrigens im Angebot: https://r2-bike.com/DIRTLEJ-Commutesuit-Road-Edition-Einteiler-navyblau-XL


Auf dem Motorrad wäre er mir für längere Fahrten zu "flatterig", dann all die Reissverschlüsse und Taschen, wie lang er wohl dicht bleiben würde?


----------



## tkbanker (13. Januar 2021)

Ich bin mit dem Dirtsuit nun zum ersten Mal nach dem Waschen und Imprägnieren gefahren. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Es war definitiv das falsche Waschmittel, auch wenn es wegen des Verkaufs bei ebay gut gemeint war. Schnee, Regen und der Dreck perlen gut ab und ziehen nicht mehr in den Stoff ein. Die Atmungsaktivität war okay. Ich hatte dünne Skiunterwäsche und einen dünnen Skirolli aus Klimafaser obenrum und dünne, lange Laufpants  an den Beinen an. Die ersten paar Minuten war es schon frisch. Dann war ich auf Betriebstemperatur.


----------



## st.fan (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo, ich plane mir die Core-Edition zu holen und habe eine Frage. Im Neuzustand ist das Material sehr unnachgiebig/steif. Wird der Anzug mit der Zeit besser, also flexibler?


----------



## spider1750 (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo, ich habe die Core-Edition wie auch die Classic-Edition. Der Classic läßt sich angenehmer tragen, da das Material weicher und leichter ist. Die Core Edition ist robuster, darum auch dicker vom Material. Dadurch fühlt er sich schwerer und steifer an. Auch ist der Schnitt anders als beim Classic. Ich habe beide in M. Der Classic sitzt richtig gut und beim Core, hauptsächlich an den Beinen, sind diese extrem groß geschnitten (aber auch der Oberkörer fühlt sich weiter an). Dadurch der Core steifer vom Material ist, wirken die Beine sehr breit wenn man vor dem Spiegel steht bzw. sind viel weiter als beim Classic, weil sie eben nicht so locker vom Material sind und sich auch nicht"rund" um das Bein legen, sondern in der Breite wegstehen. Ich hatte den Anzug auch schon daheim längere Zeit an damit sich das vielleicht gibt, hat es aber bis jetzt noch nicht. Vielleicht gibt sich das aber alles eher, bzw, das Tragegefühl ist besser, wenn man ihn eventuell eine Größe kleiner nimmt als man normal hat. Mein Problem ist, dass ich ihn vom Oberkörper her wohl nicht hätte kleiner nehmen können. Auf jeden Fall ist der Schnitt anders als beim Classic. Die Brusttasche z.B. ist beim Core viel größer als beim Classic.
Was will ich damit sagen? Der Core fühlt sich vom Tragegefühl nicht so schön an wie der Classic, vermittelt aber dadurch mehr Schutz. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das robustere, steifere Material vom Core weicher wird. Eventuell sollte der Core eine Größe kleiner genommen werden als man normal hat um das Tragegefühl zu verbessern und man sich nicht wie ein Michelin Männchen fühlt.
Beim Radfahren selber stört es aber nicht, nur die Beine fühlen sich an, als hätte man einen Schneeanzug an  und im Stehen schauen die Beine nicht so schön aus.


----------



## spider1750 (27. Januar 2021)

Ich habe vorhin nochmal den Core angezogen. Wenn ich jetzt nur eine kurze Radlerhose und ein langarmiges Shirt darunter anhabe, dann wirkt er schon groß, gerade von der Hüfte abwärts. Bei den Klettverschlüssen an der Hüfte zum enger machen, kann er dann so Falten werfen, dass ab dem Klett das Bein so nach außen geht und man hat schon viel Platz von der Hüfte abwärts. Auch sitzt dann der Reißverschluß an dem man das untere Drittel des Hosenbeins abmachen kann sehr weit unten.
Ich hatte aber vorhin ein Hoodie darunter und eine lockere lange Radhose, also keine enganliegende XC oder Rennradhose sondern eher zum Trial fahren (Vaude Qimsa). Da sitzt der Core schon besser und dürfte nicht kleiner sein. Dann kann man auch die Kletts weiter aufmachen und er wirft diese außenstehenden Falten am Klett zum Bein runter nicht mehr
Es kommt also darauf an, für welche Temperaturen du den nutzt und was du darunter anziehst. Viele schreiben ja, dass er groß ausfällt (was auch so ist), aber die enge Stelle der Bauchbereich ist, wo der Core komischerweise enger geschnitten ist.
Was ich bei meinem bisher nicht habe, was ich aber auch schon gelesen hatte, dass welche Probleme mit dem Reißverschluß hatten, dass er z.B. irgendwann unten aufgeht oder dass er auch nicht ganz Wasserdicht ist und über die beiden Streifen am unteren Rücken und Po-Bereich Wasser reinkommt, wenn es stark regnet. Beides habe ich bisher nicht, vielleicht auch, weil er eben nicht so eng sitzt und an diesen Stellen keine extreme Spannung bei mir vorhanden ist.
Aber wenn du ihn kaufen möchtest, würde ich die Größe nehmen was du normal hast + eine Nummer kleiner um vergleichen zu können welcher besser sitzt, je nachdem ob du noch viel darunter anziehen willst oder eher mit wenig darunter fahren möchtest.


----------



## st.fan (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo Spider1750, vielen Dank für Deine super Infos. Ich kann das mit der Größe bestätigen. Ich bin 1,70 und in S sind die Beine schon eindeutig zu lang und er sitzt an der Hüfte schon etwas eng. XS ist da keine Option. Und dazu ist das Material sehr steif. Da Du schreibst, dass der Classic flexibleres Material besitzt und zudem besser sitzt, werde ich diesen begutachten. Vorher überlege ich mir aber, ob ich mich mit mit den kurzen Hosenbeinen fürs Winterbiken überhaupt anfreunden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PPchagall (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe ebenfalls den Core - und ja, er ist recht steif, aber man fühlt sich dadurch auch sicher. Und ich finde er sieh in Khaki echt gut aus.
Ich nehme denaktuell fast zu jeder Ausfahrt und bei den Temperaturen ist er perfekt, da man noch sinnvoll was drunterziehen kann... 
UND: Man kann die unteren Teil der Hosenbeine per Reißverschlüsse auch bei Bedarf abnehmen. 
Wenn man den CORE währen der Fahrt NICHT öffnet, ist die Atmungsaktivität auch echt gut m.E. nach. Man sollte bei Membranen eh die Reissverschlüsse zu lassen, da sonst der Dampfdruck weg = Atmung nach aussen nicht mehr möglich. 
Hab ich auch erst nicht geglaubt, bis ich es mit dem CORE getestet habe.


----------



## spider1750 (28. Januar 2021)

Ich denke es kommt auch darauf an für welche Temperaturen man ihn benutzt. Über 10 Grad finde ich den Core schon warm. Aber wenn man so bei 5 Grad fährt, finde ich den Core schon von den Temperaturen angenehmer wie den Classic. Aber das kommt natürlich auf den Fahrer an und was man darunter anzieht. Oft muß man auch nur die ersten 15min überwinden bis es warm im Anzug wird.
Ich hatte sogar mal den Classic auf den Core gelegt. Da waren nicht so große Unterschiede, aber trotzdem sitzt der Classic besser, enger. Was ich aber festgestellt habe, dass z.B. im Classic mein Handy nicht in die Brusttasche paßt (nur mit viel Gefummel und Druck), im Core paßt es ohne Probleme und hat Luft. Beide habe ich in M.
Ich bin letzten Sonntag mit dem Core gefahren, als es teilweise so Schneesturm gab. Kapuze über den Helm und der Core hat mir einfach Sicherheit vermittelt und hat auch das Gesicht geschützt, wenn man nicht gerade zur Seite geschaut hat und der Wind so seitlich reinblasen konnte.
Im Prinzip läßt sich es vielleicht so beschreiben, der Classic fühlt sich wie eine Windjacke an und der Core wie eine Softshelljacke. Alleine dass der Classic dünner ist, legt er sich auch besser an den Körper an.
Aber vielleicht ist auch mein Classic vom Werk ab kleiner geschnitten worden und der Core größer. Gibt es ja immer wieder, dass man die Hose in der gleichen Größe anprobiert und trotzdem sitzt eine enger als die andere.
Was auf jeden Fall nicht mehr der Fall ist, dass man z.B. den Classic größer nehmen muß also normal. Das war beim Vorgänger so. Da saß der L wie jetzt der Classic in M.
Aber wenn man auf deren Homepage schaut und den Größenberater nimmt, dann sagt er ich solle zu 80 Prozent M nehmen. Ich habe ein wenig an den Reglern gespielt und da geht M über einen Größenbereich von 10cm. Von daher kann er eigentlich nicht jeden perfekt sitzen.
Aber man muß auch sagen, dass er auf dem Rad oft anders wirkt als er z.B. vorm Spiegel aussieht. Gerade auf dem Rad, wenn man tretet, dann paßt oft die Länge obwohl sie vorm Spiegel zu lang aussieht.
Wegen den Lüftungsöffnungen, ich denke da kommt es auch darauf an, wie der Anzug sitzt. Sitzt er extrem locker, so kann man die Lüftungsschlitze öffnen, aber sie öffnen sich eigentlich nicht richtig, da zuviel Material vorhanden ist. Sitzt er besser, dann klaffen die Öffnungen auch besser auf, denke ich. Ich habe mir eine Winterjacke in L und M bestellt. L zu groß und M genau richtig und leicht eng anliegend. Ich habe bei beiden die Öffnungen an den Seiten aufgemacht. Bei L sah man gar nicht dass da was geöffnet war, bei M sah man dass sie geöffnet waren und die Luft kann besser rein oder der Dampf besser raus 
Aber letztendlich entscheidet einfach bei welcher Größe man sich besser fühlt und das Material vom Core stört echt nicht, gerade wenn die Temperaturen kühler sind. Wenn es draußen wärmer ist, dann kann es schon einen noch wärmer vorkommen.

Ich habe hier noch zwei Bilder. Vom Core und vom Classic. Beide gleiches Modeljahr, Größe M und ich habe bei beiden das gleich darunter an. Man kann beim Core erkennen, dass der Klett auf ganz eng ist und der Stoff unterhalb vom Klett absteht, während der Classic enger sitzt, obwohl der Klett nicht ganz auf eng ist.


----------



## tkbanker (28. Januar 2021)

spider1750 schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt auch darauf an für welche Temperaturen man ihn benutzt. Über 10 Grad finde ich den Core schon warm. Aber wenn man so bei 5 Grad fährt, finde ich den Core schon von den Temperaturen angenehmer wie den Classic. Aber das kommt natürlich auf den Fahrer an und was man darunter anzieht. Oft muß man auch nur die ersten 15min überwinden bis es warm im Anzug wird.
> Ich hatte sogar mal den Classic auf den Core gelegt. Da waren nicht so große Unterschiede, aber trotzdem sitzt der Classic besser, enger. Was ich aber festgestellt habe, dass z.B. im Classic mein Handy nicht in die Brusttasche paßt (nur mit viel Gefummel und Druck), im Core paßt es ohne Probleme und hat Luft. Beide habe ich in M.
> Ich bin letzten Sonntag mit dem Core gefahren, als es teilweise so Schneesturm gab. Kapuze über den Helm und der Core hat mir einfach Sicherheit vermittelt und hat auch das Gesicht geschützt, wenn man nicht gerade zur Seite geschaut hat und der Wind so seitlich reinblasen konnte.
> Im Prinzip läßt sich es vielleicht so beschreiben, der Classic fühlt sich wie eine Windjacke an und der Core wie eine Softshelljacke. Alleine dass der Classic dünner ist, legt er sich auch besser an den Körper an.
> ...


Mein erster Gedanke beim Bild vom Core: ".... ein bisschen zu groß... " 

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Ich habe meinen Classic aus einem Impuls heraus auf Ebay gekauft. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob L passt, da ich bei 186cm und 86kg einen relativ langen Oberkörper mit langen Armen habe. Ich bin mir der Passform sehr zufrieden. Noch spannt das Bäuchlein ein wenig, aber dafür/dagegen fahre ich ja MTB...


----------



## spider1750 (28. Januar 2021)

Ich finde den Core auch etwas groß und hätte damals den S bestellen sollen. Einfach um vergleichen zu können. Aber schon komisch dass der Core beim Klett soviel mehr Stoff hat als der Classic. Vielleicht gehen die davon aus, dass man beim Core mehr darunter anzieht als beim Classic.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Januar 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke beim Bild vom Core: ".... ein bisschen zu groß... "


Beim Overall darf man nicht vergessen in die Hocke zu gehen, dann sieht man ob der Rücken dafür lang genug geschnitten ist. Dann könnte es vielleicht sein, daß eine Nummer kleiner nicht mehr passt.


----------

